# Your year in Classical Music.



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If youre anything like me you tend to sway from one obsession to another. Each one may last a week or a few months, but during this time you engross yourself in the works of one composer and learn everything there is. Each year brings many insights into the works of certain composers - I thought it would be fun if we all answered a bunch of generic questions about our year:

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
For Mahler is the big one, followed by Shostakovich and a few minor obsessions. (Ravel)

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
Yes, I think ive moved from the later 19th century much further into the 20th century. I also think ive moved from a heavy Eastern Europe/Russia (Dvorak especially) fanaticism towards Germanic music - such as Mahler, but also the Second Viennese School.

Have you gone off any composers?
2009 was a big Beethoven year for me but Ive hardly listened to him at all this year.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
For me the big highlight was Bernd Alois Zimmermann's opera Die Soldaten, it completely changed my outlook on modern music and was just all round incredible. In concerts a highlight was seeing Mahler's 6th with Maazel. 
Personally conducting my first opera Britten's 'Noye's Fludde'

Any dissapointments?
Yes - Yuja Wang playing Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto much too fast and taking all that is good away.

Have you witnessed any premieres?
Willem Jeths - Scale
A premiere of Reinbert de Leeuws new chamber ensemble arrangement of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde
Dutch Premiere of Tristan Murail's Terre d'Ombre

I dont wish to detract from this thread however: http://www.talkclassical.com/11663-some-your-discoveries-2010-a.html

The Forum

The best thread of the year?
I dont wish to brag but ive been most involved with TC 150 Symphonies, its been great fun learning about many new works and revisiting all the old works. Hopefully we will get a great result
Special mention goes to the TC 100 Operas.

Worst Thread
Ive not been posting in it, but a thread that to me seems pointless and degenerating into mindless argument, was 'Sauls Work' - no offence to Saul.

Best Newcomer
Almaviva. Hes only been here since August and hes already made it into the top 10 poster list (1854 posts). Very knowledgeable about opera, and all round fun to talk with.

Most Annoying Newcomer
I dont wish to judge anyones character here, but I have been irate recently at the amount of old threads being dragged up without relevance. So thank you to Myaskovsky2002.

Anything else you can think of?

-------------------------------------------------------------

This year we have seen changes in the music world also:

*Composers who die this year*
Ernest van der Eycken
Henryk Gorecki
Earl Wild
Jurg Baur
Jack Beeson
Benjamin Lees
Arne Nordheim
Johannes Fritsch
Julia Tsenova

*Composers Born this year*
TBC

Please mention anything else you can think of, so that this thread acts as a summary of the year.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> Anne Nordheim


You changed Norheim's sex from male to female. His name was ARNE Norheim.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> *Composers who die this year*
> Ernest van der Eycken
> Henryk Gorecki
> Earl Wild
> ...


I would like to add the following composers who also died in 2010:

Jerry Bock
Geoffrey Burgon
Jacques Hétu
Robert Muczynski
Ann Southam
Boris Tishchenko

And would also like to recognise some of the musicians who died in 2010:

Rudolf Barshai (Russian conductor)
Hughes Cuénod (Swiss tenor)
John Dankworth (British jazz musician)
László Polgár (Hungarian tenor)
Joan Sutherland (Australian soprano)
James Tyler (American early-music specialist)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> If youre anything like me you tend to sway from one obsession to another. Each one may last a week or a few months, but during this time you engross yourself in the works of one composer and learn everything there is. Each year brings many insights into the works of certain composers - I thought it would be fun if we all answered a bunch of generic questions about our year:
> 
> Music
> 
> ...




For first one:
PROKOFIEV. Kinda obvious. I liked him last year too, but this year, I discovered a new genre of his music: PIANO. <3
Shostakovich was more new. Fell in love with symphonies, ballet/jazz suites.
Glazunov, most other Russians, I listened to them less though, because I got over the obsession point with them. Now, they are like old friends. 

Second one:
My taste has turned dissonant. That stuff appeals to me more now, because I can finally understand (some) of it. Not that I reject consonance NO. But I now have a name for what I like:* contrast*.

Third one:
I had a "solo debut" March 27 this year, where I played one of the most gorgeous flute solos ever: Poem for Flute and Orchestra by Charles T. Griffes. I got to do it because I won a solo competition. The best night in my musical life.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Have you witnessed any premieres?
> 
> A premiere of Reinbert de Leeuws new chamber ensemble arrangement of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde


You've seen that too? He came here and played it with the local chamber ensemble. It was rather wonderful.

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
Vivaldi. I've been listening to Philippe Jaroussky sing his contralto cantatas way too many times this year. And also, Schönberg and Stravinsky have been frequently listened to.

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
I think I've started moving both more forwards in time, listening more to composers like Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Adés and a bit of Nordheim, but I've also started listening more to early music, like The Triumphes of Oriana and some early baroque motets.


Have you gone off any composers?
No, I don't think so, but I've listened considerably less to Grieg and Sibelius than I used to.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
A semi-staged performance of Carmen with the Arctic Philharmonic with Christian Lindberg conducting with Ingebjørg Kosmo as Carmen
Grieg piano concerto, Olsen trombone concerto and Tchaikovsky 5 with the Arctic Philharmonic and Christian Lindberg conducting
Around the World in 80 Days, recording from the Oslo Opera House on TV
Das Lied van Der Erde with Bodø Sinfonietta and Reinbert de Leeuw conducting
Beethoven piano sonatas with John Lill during Nordland musikkfestuke
Also, the Norwegian Youth Symphony Orchestra playing Beethoven' 3rd symphony and piano concerto with John Lill as soloist and Peter Szilvay as conductor.

Any dissapointments?
None that I can think of, really.


Have you witnessed any premieres?
I have, but the names of the composers escape me.

Svart metall
Love poems

The Forum

The best thread of the year?
I think I'll have to say the best 150 symphonies and 100 operas thread. I've not contributed to them, but I have enjoyed them immensely.

Worst Thread
I think it might be the first Saul's Works thread. It's just a heaping pile of name calling and graphs now.

Best Newcomer
I'm really not sure. I've only been a member for 20 days, so I don't feel I've gotten to know everyone so well that I can answer this question well.

Most Annoying Newcomer
Question above. Look at it.

Anything else you can think of?
Not really, no. Although, merry Christmamadakwaanzahnukka or something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
Hmm, tough to say. Last year was a big Mahler year for me. This year, I don't know if any one has stood out, but I think that Bach has really come more to the forefront. I've been accumulating, in particular, his cantatas, particularly as recorded by Suzuki for BIS. Not a big accumulation as of yet, but you have to start somewhere.

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
While I still have a huge taste for Romantic period composers, I have moved a lot more to classical and baroque - Haydn made a huge increase in my collection from last year. And then also some 20th century composers - Hovhaness, Barber, Part.


Have you gone off any composers?
Sadly I don't listen to Brahms quite as much. I don't like him less, but I am preferring others more.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
I didn't attend any, but I did watch some on PBS, and the one that stands out was Boulez conducting Mahler's 7th symphony.


Any dissapointments?
Not that come to mind.


Have you witnessed any premieres?
Nope.

The Forum

The best thread of the year?
I don't know how to gauge this. I'll merely mention a few that I have enjoyed following - the 150 Symphonies (I participated early on, but then was gone for a little while and got so far behind), the recent Handel's Messiah thread, and then my own Naxos Recommendations thread - all of these gave me a great help in discovering new music. Additionally, the Current Listening and Latest Purchases threads always are informative.

Worst Thread
There have been a few, and I was heavily involved in them. The Music/God Inspired thread went downhill. Any of the ones going into persecution of fans of contemporary music - not that they were horrible, but they did tend to stir up ridiculous never-ending arguments.

Best Newcomer
I honestly don't know how new some people are, so I can't comment. I still consider myself a relative newcomer. I only know that there are a couple of members that I have enjoyed following, because of what they have taught me - WorldViolist has been a great resource for me for Mahler and Sibelius. Conor71 has such a great collection, I have made many purchases based on what I saw him posting in the current listening thread. Not newcomers, but oh well.

Most Annoying Newcomer
This seems like it will only stir up contention in what could easily be a good thread, so I'll abstain. There are certainly individuals whose comments have annoyed me more than intrigued me, but I don't see a purpose in stating so here.

Anything else you can think of?
Nope.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year?
All year I've been obsessed with Edward MacDowell and Amy Beach. I think they're fantastic composers that not enough people know. But I had a Mahler faze at the beginning of the year. I'm definitely on a huge Tchaikovsky kick now. Gershwin could not get out of my head this summer.


How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
I think I just have expanded the amount of composers that I like in the 19th century and well as the 20th.

Have you gone off any composers?
I haven't listened to much Schubert, other than his 9th symphony. Same with Felix Mendelssohn. One day...he was my favorite composer. He barely cracks my top 20 now.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
Not to be egotistical, but having my concert band piece played in the concert band at the University of Connecticut was amazing. Also, my composition recital was a success (for the most part.) Those were definitely my highlights!

Any dissapointments?
My first concert at CCM, a British wind-ensemble themed concert was full of uninspiring music.


Have you witnessed any premieres?
Well, there were mine 

I can't comment on the Forum as I've been on and off due to school. I'm sure I've been annoying to some because of my _strong_ opinions on Schoenberg. (Sorry for hijacking that thread). I'll try to reign myself in a bit more when Schoenberg is being debated.

But a shout out to Jeff N. who I convinced to join this board. He's a good guy and I'm glad he can join us in discussions!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Aksel said:


> You've seen that too? He came here and played it with the local chamber ensemble. It was rather wonderful.


Yes, i think it was performed simultaneously in norway and here. In my case it was my teacher conducting and I was lucky enough to help with rehearsing. The arrangement is fantastic, I hardly noticed it wasnt a symphony orchestra.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
JS Bach, Enescu, and Norgard are the three big ones.

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
If I recall correctly I still had rather a lot of Romantic sensibility left in me by the beginning of 2010, but by now I've become much more of a modernist in taste. So yes, a bit, but I was going in that direction anyway.

Have you gone off any composers?
Tons, Mahler being most notable (yes, I have gotten a few Mahler CDs, but they didn't mean very much to me and I didn't listen to them much). I listened to virtually no Beethoven (last year I think I was keen on hearing all of the symphonies; now I just don't care anymore) except for some piano sonatas and a marvelous recital involving the Waldstein. I played in Beethoven's 4th symphony, which is now my favorite, but I feel no need to listen to it.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
Per Norgard came to my university this year as the host for the New Music Festival, so I got immersed in modern music in general, his in particular for a week. I got to play in his "Voyage into the Golden Screen," which was amazing, especially when we got the tuning right in his rehearsal with us.

Any dissapointments?
The Van Cliburn winner came to play at our university, so I went to see it--bad idea. First on the program were the four Chopin Ballades which he played very well, but I have realized (partly during that recital) that I hate Chopin to the core of my being. Add to that that the crowd was horrible, moving around, whispering and coughing incessantly... I left after the third Ballade. Seriously. I couldn't wait for the intermission and I didn't make a fuss, as there were people getting up all around anyway.

Have you witnessed any premieres?

Yes, I have. Rather a lot of them, really.


The Forum

The best thread of the year?
I'm not going to vote for any of the "most recommended" threads, mainly because there are tons of logistical problems that can't really be solved. I can't really think of any other than the "Opera on CD" thread and that ilk. It's got everything: lively discussion, some off-topic shenanigans, recommendations being acted upon and taken seriously... it's wonderful.

Worst Thread
I don't really participate in many threads, so I don't feel able to answer this one.

Best Newcomer
Almaviva, absolutely. If you were to put all the things I typed into "best thread" above into a member on TC, it'd be Almaviva.

Most Annoying Newcomer
Silly question, do you think I'd really answer this? It's obviously a conspiracy to make some "spring cleaning," banning as many of us as possible for ad-homs. :tiphat:

Anything else you can think of?
Thank God I'm not a newcomer, so nobody can target me in the above question.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes, i think it was performed simultaneously in norway and here. In my case it was my teacher conducting and I was lucky enough to help with rehearsing. The arrangement is fantastic, I hardly noticed it wasnt a symphony orchestra.


Me neither. But Das Lied is one of the Mahler pieces, along with his 4th symphony and the song sycles that lend themselves so unbelievably well for chamber ensembles. But I also think it's due to the fact that the musicians need to both know their parts so well (especially the string players, who otherwise can hide in a forest of bows) and be very virtuosic in the way they play the piece in order for it to sound good.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well you could answer the way I did.. No ad homs at all. (i think )


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

2010 began being the year of Chamber music I feasted on Fuchs piano trios, Herzogenberg Piano Quartets, Winds Quintet, Horn trio, Brahms string quartets, Mozart Clarinet Quintet, Mozart String Quintets, and ended being the year of Wagner's operas (The ring, the flying dutchman and the mastersingers) and Berlioz, Damnation of Faust.
2011 promises to be more of Wagner for the first half, then I will try to go back to Chamber music. I plan on getting Draeseke's string quartets, F major string quintet, and Robert Fuchs Piano Quartets. I will also check to see if there is a recording of Jagermeier's tone poem, Psychosen.

I also enjoyed a smattering of Gernsheim, Bruckner, Beethoven, and Brahms major orchestral works.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
No obsessions. However, for my blog I am on a rediscovery tour of the big names, which resulted in extensive re-playing of (so far) the Bruckner symphonies, the Mozart wind concertos, the Schubert song cycles, the Brahms chamber music (complete), the Stravinsky ballets, the Beethoven concertos, the Tchaikovsky symphonies, the Shostakovich concertos, the Mendelssohn symphonies and the four basically different versions of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
Not really. I have renewed old knowledge (1985-2000) and explored some new ones, like Karlowicz and de Freitas Branco.

Have you gone off any composers?
No. 

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
Did not get the chance to attend anything.

Any dissapointments?
n.a.

Have you witnessed any premieres?
n.a.



The Forum

The best thread of the year?
TC 150 Symphonies.

Worst Thread
The Naxos sucks trainwreck.

Best Newcomer
No clue.

Most Annoying Newcomer
No comment.

Anything else you can think of?
This year saw my return to classical music after relative neglect for the past 10 years. It has been rewarding.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Would you care to link to your blog?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sure.
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/

Classical music entries:

[1] Less well-known composers, with Naxos recommendations:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/search/label/Classical Corner
[2] Well-known composers, revisited:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.com/search/label/Classics Revisited


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, this will be very valuable im sure.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Art Rock said:


> Worst Thread
> The Naxos sucks trainwreck.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. That's my choice now.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not on the cutting edge of classical music news, but I'll answer a few.
_
Which composers have you been obsessed with this year?_
No single obsession, but I have enjoyed some "new" (for me) compositional territory: Honegger, Bloch, Benjamin Lees, Martinu. I guess that's too many to be considered an obsession.
_
How have your tastes changed throughout the year?_
I am expanding away from lush sonorities as might be found in Sibelius or Vaughan-Williams, and gravitating toward more rhythmic or motivic music. That tends to mean a progression toward modern music and also toward chamber, but not necessarily.
_
Have you gone off any composers?_
I've grown weary of Dvorak. I think he is too much crashing and banging for my tastes at the moment. I rarely listen to baroque any more, except D. Scarlatti who is still fresh sounding to me.
_
What were you concert/opera highlights this year?_
Didn't attend any live, but I enjoyed watching Monteverdi's L'Orfeo on DVD
_
Any dissapointments?_
Watching Martha Argerich perform the Schumann Piano Concerto on DVD. I just couldn't agree with her phrasing. 
_
The best thread of the year?_
Definitely TC 150 Symphonies.

_Anything else you can think of?_
2011 will be the year I "get" Schoenberg and Varese. I am going to try memorizing a piece from each of them as I did with Ligeti decades ago. I don't know if it will work. Ligeti wrote generally more attractive music than either Schoenberg or Varese, but we shall see.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Love this retrospective stuff!

Music

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
Martinu, Atterberg, Langgaard, Bach, Corigliano

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
Well, I wouldn't say change necessarily, but definitely crystallized around the 20th century symphony, and around obscure or underperformed composers in general.

Have you gone off any composers?
From about 2006-2009, Wagner was part of my daily life. Not that he's lost any estimation in my book (the wonders of his music still beggar my comprehension), but I've had to loosen considerably just so I could start listening to other musicians! Don't think I listened to a full music drama through at all this year. 

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
Sadly, did not go to as many performances in 2010 as I have in the past. Highlights included my annual Boston Pops pilgrimage to see John Williams conduct, my dear friend and virtuoso pianist Will's Chopin-birthday recital, and seeing Toots Thielemans blast away at his harp at a local jazz club.

Any dissapointments?
Not really. If anything, not going to more orchestra concerts. Perhaps Bax, a composer vaunted by some members of this board, hasn't quite led to the "take my breath away" moment I've been awaiting but I trust it'll get there.

The Forum

The best thread of the year?
As a relative newcomer, I don't have the best frame of reference, but I really enjoyed the "Lesser Known Symphonies", particularly because it has led to so many fruitful topics for my blog. I get the sense that I really should have been paying attention to TC Top Symphonies thread, but to be honest, I've been daunted by its size and haven't perused it yet. Despite being overly polemical and at times just plain annoying, I thought the Serialism vs. Minimalism thread was very thought provoking. I also liked the "Hobbies" and "Nature" threads on the chat forum, and of course scratching my head trying to figure out pieces on the ID Subforum

Worst Thread
I think there've been a number of threads started with questionable merit recently, but no need to go into specifics 

Best Newcomer
Because I'm new, you all seem like newcomers to me, but I've really appreciated everyone here. For some reason, Olias's posts on Dvorak's Violin Concerto come to mind as a really enlightening contribution.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? *
If I rate this by the number of times I've listened to discs by certain composers, I'd say Tippett, Carter, Zemlinsky, Liszt, Ives, Stanford, Partch. Beethoven is also up there, I've been able to see a few things of his live this year as well, and this will continue next year.

*How have your tastes changed throughout the year?*
I think I've gravitated more towards solo piano, some organ and a lot of choral. My first loves chamber music & orchestral music are still firmly in place.

*Have you gone off any composers?*
Not particularly.

*What were you concert/opera highlights this year?*
I went to about 30 concerts, more than in the last two decades put together. I especially enjoyed pianist Kathryn Selby's piano trio "Trioz" and also choral concerts by Sydney University Musical Society, Sydney University Graduate Choir, Australian Chamber Choir, Coro Innominata.

*Any dissapointments?*
Bought a cd of Langaard's music & couldn't stand it - immediately took it back to the store to exchange for some Ives (more up my alley). Maybe I should have given it some repeated listening, but I just couldn't think of anything good about it.

*Have you witnessed any premieres?*
Yes, these have been at Sydney Conservatorium of Music and the ABC Centre in Ultimo, as part of the New Music Network concert series, as well as the ISCM which was held here in Sydney in May. Also at University of New South Wales at the Australia Ensemble's concerts. Some of the composers have been Daniel Rojas, Brian Howard, Matthew Hindson, Nigel Butterley, and Peter Sculthorpe.

*Forum*
I won't comment much on the forum, because I mainly stick to current listening & latest concerts threads. One member who I liked, but is now sadly gone, was Earthling. I've also had a bit of banter with fellow Sydneysider, Harpsichord Concerto...


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Have been into classical music for about a year and a half now, so I'll just bunch it all into one.

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Brahms, Bartok, Schubert, Barber.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
James Levine conducting Mahler 2 at the BSO. Also a private student recital of a performance of Bach's d minor partita which was astounding.


Any dissapointments?
Pinchas Zuckerman playing Beethoven violin concerto... at the end during those loud triumphant chords they literally changed the dynamic from fortissimo to piano.


Have you witnessed any premieres?
Studying composition so very many. Most important one was probably the North American premiere of Boulez's 'Derive 2'


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Which composers have you been obsessed with this year?*- I spent much of last year fleshing out my collection of Modern and Contemporary composers. I began this year obsessed with French songs (Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Koechlin, Faure, Duparc, etc...). My great obsession for most of the year, however, was Baroque music. I first came to classical music through the Baroque (Bach's _Brandenburgs_, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ and Mandolin concertos, Handel's organ concertos and _Water Music_). As my collection of classical music grew over the years, the depth and breadth of the Romantic and Post-Romantic and early Modern composers continually increased... and yet in spite of the fact that Bach remained my favorite composer of all, and the fact that I would place Handel within my top 5, my collection (and my grasp) of the baroque remained limited to but a few composers (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, and a bit of Scarlatti). I set about to rectify this in 2010.

I first began to explore the French Baroque composers... of whom I knew nothing... and I was immediately seduced: Rameau, Lully, Mondeville, Delalande, Charpentier, Couperin, etc... became an obsession. I then began to explore the composers of the Baroque in Germany (and the surrounding countries): Buxtehude, Zelenka, *Biber!!*... and of course I delved further and further into *Bach and Handel*... focusing upon their cantatas ans other vocal works. Just now I'm moving into a greater exploration of the Italian Baroque: the Scarlatti's, Pandolfi, Tartini, Monteverdi, etc...

As the year comes to a close, my goal has become plugging up some of the glaring gaps in my collection. After having gone for far too long without a copy of Wagner's Ring (in spite of my sworn love of Wagner) I've purchased not one... but two cycles. I've also begun to plug the gap in my collection of Stravinsky and Verdi.

*How have your tastes changed throughout the year?*

I don't think my tastes have changed much. I've always had rather broad tastes, listening to everything from Medieval, Byzantine and Arabic Chant, on through the music of living composers. I think I've spent a little time getting something more of a grasp on Medieval and Renaissance music. I've also come to the point of focusing most upon what gives me the greatest pleasure and spending less time (and money) on more esoteric works.

*Have you gone off any composers?*

I can't think of any. I jump around so much I rarely get "burned out" on any one composer, style, genre, or era. I even jump into non-classical frequently to break things p.

*What were you concert/opera highlights this year?*

William Christies' DVD of Rameau's _Les Indes galantes_ opened me up to Baroque opera... and shattered any notions I had of dry, staid productions. Last month I had the chance to see David Lang's _Little Match Girl Passion_ performed live (along with several other works by the composer). The performance included a talk by the composer about his work. The experience reinforced my feeling that this is one of the best new works of recent memory.

*Any dissapointments?*

Budget restraints meant that I had to cancel plans to visit NYC and see Renee Fleming performing Strauss at the Met.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *Which composers have you been obsessed with this year?*- I spent much of last year fleshing out my collection of Modern and Contemporary composers. I began this year obsessed with French songs (Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc, Koechlin, Faure, Duparc, etc...). My great obsession for most of the year, however, was Baroque music. I first came to classical music through the Baroque (Bach's _Brandenburgs_, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ and Mandolin concertos, Handel's organ concertos and _Water Music_). As my collection of classical music grew over the years, the depth and breadth of the Romantic and Post-Romantic and early Modern composers continually increased... and yet in spite of the fact that Bach remained my favorite composer of all, and the fact that I would place Handel within my top 5, my collection (and my grasp) of the baroque remained limited to but a few composers (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, and a bit of Scarlatti). I set about to rectify this in 2010.
> 
> I first began to explore the French Baroque composers... of whom I knew nothing... and I was immediately seduced: Rameau, Lully, Mondeville, Delalande, Charpentier, Couperin, etc... became an obsession. I then began to explore the composers of the Baroque in Germany (and the surrounding countries): Buxtehude, Zelenka, *Biber!!*... and of course I delved further and further into *Bach and Handel*... focusing upon their cantatas ans other vocal works. Just now I'm moving into a greater exploration of the Italian Baroque: the Scarlatti's, Pandolfi, Tartini, Monteverdi, etc...
> 
> ...


Well done on your adventure with music of Mr Handel. If you need any info about recordings and works, in particular his operas and oratorios, then let me know. I have all his operas and oratorios on CD.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

*Which composers have you been obsessed with this year?*
My love for Bach, Prokofiev, Villa-Lobos and Schumann have still remained strong, though opera has very well worked its way up to the top, especially Mozart, Wagner, Strauss, the Bel Canto, and the Second Viennese School.

*How have your tastes changed throughout the year?*
Besides the above shift into opera, I've also come to appreciate more contemporary and 18th century composers. Romanticism still remains strong though.

*Have you gone off any composers?*
In 2009 I could not get the music of Prokofiev out of my head - now it's Mozart who provides the earworms.

*What were your concert/opera highlights this year?*
Unfortunately, I did not go to any concerts besides my own this year - it was a bad year financially. For my own performances, I most enjoyed performing Medtner's Dithyramb op. 10 no. 2 in front of an audience for the first time. It was a huge success for a work and composer that has in many ways, remained quite obscure until recently. I was honored to be part of this current revival process.

*Any disappointments?*
Not really a disappointment, but I've had difficulties with Puccini and Verdi - which can only mean good things for the years to follow.

*The best thread of the year?*
TC 100 Operas, TC 150 Symphonies.

*Anything else you can think of?*
I'm really grateful for the new Opera on DVD subforum and everyone contributing to it! My goal for next year is to explore the operas of Puccini and Verdi, as well as more baroque opera composers such as Handel, Lully, Purcell, Rameau (already a huge favorite), and Monteverdi! And for this, the new subforum is like a gift come down from heaven!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

In the second half of this year I didn't listen to so much classical, I wanted to explore some other areas in that time. But earlier in the year I managed to understand better a couple of the Brahms quartets and his piano quintet (Pollini). I also enjoyed more some of the earlier Dvorak symphonies (Suitner). I also wanted to expand a bit more on lesser known composers of the classical and baroque periods, that's an area I may look at more in the future.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well done on your adventure with music of Mr Handel. If you need any info about recordings and works, in particular his operas and oratorios, then let me know. I have all his operas and oratorios on CD.

I've been picking up most of the recordings of Handel's cantatas on Glossa, although I also have the Kozena/Minkowski disc and the Piai/Fabio Biondi disc and I'm looking at the discs by Natalie Dessay and Emma Kirkby. I have _Solomon_ and several recordings of the _Messiah_ among the oratorios, and _Rinaldo_ and _Tamerlano_. What operas and what oratorios do you recommend next (the most essential)? And what recordings?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Finally a time to reply to this interesting thread.

Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? 
Rarely that I focussed on one particular composer. For this year, a collective of Russian string quartet composers are that I value most. Nicolay Myaskovsky, Sergey Taneyev, Prokofiev, Glazunov.

I also found out R.Vaughan Williams to be a composer fit a lot to my taste. He is ultra folky guy, composed a very nice underated violin concerto (and the overplayed the Lark). I like his chamber, the s.q., the phantasy quintet, the sonata. I even listen to the symphony and an oratorio! (Hodie). :lol:

Then Camille Saint Saens, temporary I come to a conclusion that his version of Romantic is best fit my taste. Always bombastic and virtuosic, like his Violin Concerto, all Piano concerto, symphony (no.3 only), and of course the quartet.

How have your tastes changed throughout the year?
Some style of the 20th century. I enjoy that Ligetti's version of string quartet.

Have you gone off any composers?
For some time in 2010 I listen a lot of Schubert. The quartet, sonatas, fantasia and all his symphonies.

What were you concert/opera highlights this year?
Have you witnessed any premieres?
Tan Dun's Violin concerto, Asian premiere.

*The Forum*

The best thread of the year?
Best Newcomer
Should be the http://www.talkclassical.com/4091-string-quartet-talks-what.html , and some other thread about UK's and French's SQ. Member Head_case,Taneyev,quartetfore,chambernuts etc., give a lot of interesting names. the Someguy on the contemporary vs Harpsichordconcerto on Baroque .. :lol:
.....and those opera guys that "spamming" the board with xxxx on DVD :trp:

Follow that 150 Symphonies and opera also, good list for saving life time to find


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

A list I found of 2010 deaths:

Arkhipova, Irina Mezzo-Soprano 12 02 1925, 02 11 2010
Barshai, Rudolf Conductor/violist 09 28 1924, 11 02 2010
Beeson, Jack (Hamilton) Composer 07 15 1921, 06 06 2010
Boatwright, Helen Soprano/teacer 11 17 1916, 12 01 2010
Cole, Orlando Cellist/teacher 08 16 1908, 01 25 2010
Coutaz, Bernard Founder Harmonia 12 30 1922, 02 26 2010
Eyken, Ernest van der Composer 07 23 1913, 02 06 2010
Fanshawe, David Composer 04 19 1942, 07 05 2010
Fleischmann, Ernest Orchestra Mgr 12 07 1924, 06 13 2010
Forrester, Maureen Contralto 07 25 1930, 06 16 2010
Górecki, Henryk Composer 12 06 1933, 11 12 2010
Grayson, Kathryn Soprano/actress 02 09 1922, 02 17 2010
Hetú, Jacques Composer 08 08 1938, 02 09 2010
Hofmann, Peter Tenor 08 22 1944, 11 29 2010
Jeffreys, John Composer 12 04 1927, 09 03 2010
Jellinek, George Writer/Critic 12 22 1919, 01 16 2010
Johnson, Anthony Rolfe Tenor 11 05 1940, 07 21 2010
Johnson, Christine Contralto 09 08 1911, 06 09 2010
Langridge, Philip (Gordon) Tenor 12 16 1939, 03 05 2010
Lees, Benjamin Composer 01 08 1924, 05 31 2010
Leonard, Patricia Contralto 03 09 1936, 01 28 2010
Loriod, Yvonne Pianist 01 20 1924, 05 17 2010
Mackerras, Charles (Sir) Conductor 11 17 1925, 07 14 2010
Miller, Mitch(ell) Oboist/Conduct. 07 04 1911, 07 31 2010
Morris, Wyn Conductor 02 14 1929, 02 23 2010
Muczynski, Robert Composer 03 19 1929, 05 25 2010
Murphy, Maurice H. Trumpeter (LSO) 00 00 1935, 10 28 2010
Nordheim, Arne Composer 06 20 1931, 06 05 2010
Palmer, Robert Moffett Cmpsr/tchr 06 02 1915, 07 03 2010
Phillips, Harvey G(ene) Tubist/teacher 12 02 1929, 10 20 2010
Ramirez, Ariel Cmpsr/Pnst/cndct 09 04 1921, 02 18 2010
Randolph [Rosenberg], David Conductor 12 21 1914, 05 12 2010
Reed, John (Lamb) Sir Singer/actor 02 13 1916, 02 13 2010
Rich, Alan Music critic 06 17 1924, 04 23 2010
Rothenberger, Anneliese Soprano 06 19 1924, 05 24 2010
Salpeter, Max Violinist 04 16 1908, 01 01 2010
Sanger, David Organist/teacher 04 17 1947, 05 28 2010
Schmidt, Ole Conductor/cmpsr 07 14 1928, 03 06 2010
Siepi, Cesare Bass Singer 02 10 1923, 07 05 2010
Simionato, Giulietta Mezzo-Soprano 05 12 1910, 05 05 2010
Soyer, David Cellist 02 24 1923, 02 25 2010
Suitner, Otmar Conductor 05 16 1922, 01 08 2010
Taddei, Giuseppe Baritone 06 26 1916, 06 02 2010
Thebom, Blanche Mezzo-Soprano 09 19 1918, 03 23 2010
Travers, Patricia Prodigy violinist 12 05 1927, 02 09 2010
Verrett, Shirley Mezzo-Soprano 05 31 1931, 11 04 2010
Wagner, Wolfgang Opera producer 08 30 1919, 03 21 2010
Walker, William ("Bill") Baritone 00 00 1931, 04 10 2010
Wild, Earl Pianist/cmpsr 11 26 1915, 01 23 2010
Winograd, Arthur Cellist/conductor 04 22 1920, 04 22 2010


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for that, I was shocked to see some of those names. Yvonne Loriod, Wolfgang Wagner - never heard of their death


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> Thanks for that, I was shocked to see some of those names. Yvonne Loriod, Wolfgang Wagner - never heard of their death


That's what I was thinking as I read through that; had to make a double-take at Loriod and Wagner.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> A list I found of 2010 deaths:


You're one happy bunny, right?!


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

*
Which composers have you been obsessed with this year? *

Hmmm. The same as every year - Myaskovsky; Szymanowski. Add in Knapik; Salmanov; Rochberg; Falik and Basner.
*
How have your tastes changed throughout the year?*

I've always preferred the Eastern European (Polish, Hungarian, Czech and Soviet) string quartet composers more and have been plundering the back catalogue of the late Soviet composers (Tchernov; Filipenko; Unpronouncealov and similar composers), as well as the Polish guys - Lason; Baird; and the contemporary Giechowski (more of a pop composer). This year, I've discovered more French string quartet music than I ever thought existed; also branched out into more North American repertoire (Schafer, Lazarof; Blackwood; Rochberg; Crawford-Seeger), as well as unearthing more of my own country's works (Daniel Jones; Edmund Rubbra; Elizabeth Maconchy; Ireland; Moeran; Foulds).

Most surprisingly, instead of moving deeper into fathoming the string quartet genre, I've started listening to solo flute music again - everything from Sariaaho to Hoover's Kokopeli (thanks Huinslojjaattta!) and the ethnic dizi flute by unpronounceables. Work has brought me back to the Far East several times, and each time, I've been discovering the classical chinese music genre more and more, as well as picking up the solo flute repertoire.

*

Have you gone off any composers?*

George Antheil (is definitely off), as is Elliott Carter. Schoenberg; Berg; Webern; Zemlinsky; add in Mahler; Stravinsky; Wagner and any Teutonic styled composers. All off. Philip Glass - off. Helicopter quartet - off. Wolfgang Rihm....hmmm....maybe not yet.

*
What were you concert/opera highlights this year?*

I went to a few terrible folk concerts and only 1 classical concert this year. That was by the Czech string quartet - the Wihan Quartet. It was a highly attuned and romantic performance for their 25th anniversary. The highlight was sitting front row back a few and hearing beautiful unamplified chamber music. The downside was the elderly woman loaded with toxic perfume which made me break out in a whooping cough spasm somewhere in between the second movement. 
*

Any dissapointments?
*
I had a leak in my ceiling. My car got vandalised. My CD player's transport system failed. My oranges went sour and I binned them several times. I've wasted so many pints of milk every week, because I only get to stay home for the weekend. But all of these pale into insignificance when I realise what grief others have to endure.

Musically - the first new interpretation of the Myaskovsky string quartets No. I & XIII by the famed Renoir Quartet who made their name in the Bordeaux concours. The Borodins and the Kopelmans have already covered the XIII and do it adequately however does not surpass the original Taneyev Quartet readings. The raved Renoir Quartet.....turn both string quartets into complete disasters. They have no clue about rhythm and intonation. They seem to hit the wrong notes and are racing on a four legged race to try and finish the quartet movements with as few blunders as possible. They really have not understood Myaskovsky's music, it's galling to hear this Gallic group even shell out the recording budget to put this disc out. Such a huge disappointment after such a long wait for a reinvigorated and renewed interpretation of these masterpieces after 30 odd years since the Taneyev first premiered them.

Do not buy this album even if you love Myaskovsky's string quartets! The Norther Flowers Series are superior. If you really want it, I have it in pristine condition having listened to it once and it is really that bad I can't bear to torture my CD player with it again. 
*

Have you witnessed any premieres?*

Yes - the 6 Bach Flute Sonatas and Partitat played all in one go live. By me 
There was some banging on my neighbour's wall next to me. It did not sound like a demand for an encore ....

*
The best thread of the year?*

Well, it's gotta be this one: 


http://www.talkclassical.com/4091-string-quartet-talks-what.html

Only purity of string instrumental tones on this thread. None of the riff-raff and argy-bargy that you get on the other threads. It's all smoooooth here! This thread is our home 

*
Worst Thread*

Can't really comment - I tend to avoid all these threads. Maybe I'm not argumentative enough? Maybe I should try better next year! :lol:
*
Best Newcomer*

No idea. I thought you guys had all been here longer than me?

*
Most Annoying Newcomer*

I can think of a few who posted DVD threads and then promptly disappeared. Generally newcomers (who stay on topic) aren't annoying. Maybe I don't find people annoying! Anyway. Most people who can be deemed to be 'annoying' really just want to be loved 
*
Anything else you can think of?*

The death of Henryk Gorecki (sorry I can't find that accent for the 'o' Aramis ) was very saddening. Best headphones for classical music? The 3-dimensional Ultrasone Pro 900s with a Pico Headamp portable amplifier. First rate combo!


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Head_case said:


> You're one happy bunny, right?!


Death is a part of life, and a moment to hail the life and accomplishments of the departed! No sadness here! :trp:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol. Not just a happy bunny.... (mad as a hatter! march hare for those who aren't in to the lingo) 


Christmas is a time to remember ... birth. Life. New life. November is the month for celebrating the dead. January - is the month we celebrate the end of the hangover


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> (sorry I can't find that accent for the 'o' Aramis )


It's not accent, it's diffrent letter, unlike in Bartók's name in which it makes no difference in pronunciation. Phonetically ó = u, not o. That's why it's important.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Head_case said:


> Lol. Not just a happy bunny.... (mad as a hatter! march hare for those who aren't in to the lingo)
> 
> Christmas is a time to remember ... birth. Life. New life. November is the month for celebrating the dead. January - is the month we celebrate the end of the hangover


I don't think any month has to specifically be for anything. And of course someone's personal circumstances (regarding deaths / births) may well greatly influence what is on their mind any particular month.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Phonetically ó = u, not o. That's why it's important.

Then why not just spell it with a "u"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Head_case said:


> The best thread of the year?[/B]
> 
> Well, it's gotta be this one:
> 
> ...


Hahaha, good one! Lachenmann. Ruzicka. Crumb. Even some of Rihm's are pretty rough.

Love,

Riff



Head_case said:


> The death of Henryk Gorecki (sorry I can't find that accent for the 'o' Aramis )


You don't have to. All you have to do is find his name spelled correctly somewhere and copy and paste: Henryk Mikołaj Górecki.

St, I do hope you're kidding! If not, I'm calling the Polish International Pronounciation Enforcement Society. (Yes, that's what they use to do their enforcing.)


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

oitrdąpkĄ…¬ų—ĢĄ…ŮßŮŰů^°¨∑~ŲűĢ∑^¨°Ů‘Ū∑


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I've tried changing my input language to Polish Pro ...and because I don't know what a Polish keyboard looks like, I'm not sure what I'm inputting!

Well, there's no confusion really - when we refer to Gorecki in these pages, it's pretty clear we don't mean Bach 

As StLuke says ...why not change it to a 'u'. Another problem with composers such as the Romanian Enescu comes about. We refer to 'Enesco' as 'Enescu' in France because of his French adaptation to avoid sounding like a backside ('cou' in French, as pronounced from the Romanian 'Enes-cu'), even if at home, the Latinisation is still 'Enesco'. 

Gurecki or Gorecki, or Górecki - it sounds like his micro-tonal language without a key. 

I'm just thinking about that beautiful solo piece 'For you Lil'Ann' which he wrote, along with his '3 diagrams' and Valentine music which I've never seen in recording. The music itself is beautiful.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell, the names of entire cities and nations change as they cross linguistic boundaries...

The Latin Fiorenza became the Italian Firenze became Florence in English

Aachen in German become Aix la Chapelle in French

Germania in Latin becomes Deutschland to the German natives becomes Allemagne to the French while to the Polish it becomes Niemcy (that's enough reason to invade Poland)... while the Germans (Deutsch) that settled in Pennsylvania became the Pennsylvania "Dutch".:lol:

And you expect us to respect the names and spellings of individuals?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

According to the Gorecki/Górecki purists, we should probably also write Ξενάκης instead of Xenakis, and 武満 徹 instead of Takemitsu....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> oitrdąpkĄ


You mean Orinoko river? What about it?



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Niemcy


He, it's pretty awesome name for Germany, it means "the mutes" (in very archaic language).

Anyway, the point is that ó changes pronunciation and when so many people avoid using it all the time it could lead to misguiding of others. And it takes less than 10 seconds to open google, write "Gorecki" and copy "Górecki" from the first result which should be wikipedia article about him, you don't even have to open it.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

People pronounce words differently according to what place they are in. It would be strange putting on a foreign accent in the middle of a sentence.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Just saw Jeff N post of Martinů CD in Current Listening thread. It reminds about the composer that also a big discoveries to me this year, very like Martin*ů*'s string quartets cycle and his Violin concerto, I also realized I have his Mardigal for Winds from the time I haven't at the forum.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Being newer to classical than many here I still get introduced to prominent composers on a fairly regular basis. This year I got my first sets of non-Ring Wagner operas, all of which I enjoyed except Parsifal which I found outrageously boring. But I've only given it one listen. I also got my first sets of Sebelius and Bruckner symphonies, both of which got a lot of play time. Brilliant's Dvorak box set has been keeping me busy lately. My vinyl purchases have introduced me to Janocek, Ives, and Copland among others. 

On the other hand, Schumann's chamber work hasn't gotten much play nor has the set of Puccini operas I got over the summer. There's so much hype around Puccini I suppose I should have expected a bit of a let-down on actually hearing them for the first time. 

So much good music and so little time.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I've been picking up most of the recordings of Handel's cantatas on Glossa, although I also have the Kozena/Minkowski disc and the Piai/Fabio Biondi disc and I'm looking at the discs by Natalie Dessay and Emma Kirkby. I have _Solomon_ and several recordings of the _Messiah_ among the oratorios, and _Rinaldo_ and _Tamerlano_. What operas and what oratorios do you recommend next (the most essential)? And what recordings?


Allow me to suggest three of each to show breadth of style rather thn necessarily saying "my favourites are", although they _are indeed_ amongst my favourites anyway!

*Oratorios / non-opera*

_La Resurrezione_ (1708), which was one of his very first Italian oratorios composed in Rome. If you love the cantatas, then chances are you will also enjoy this masterpiece. I have a few versions. Academy of Ancient Music/Hogwood is good. If you prefer a more recent recording, then Contrasto Armonico/Marco Vitale (Brilliant Classic label) does a good job.

_Acis & Galatea_ (~1717), one of his early English masques. Superb arias follow one another. Many versions around. If you want a DVD version, then I can recommend Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment/Hogwood.





_Theodora_ (1749), he second last English oratorio. A masterpiece in every way. Several versions around. A clear stand out is that by The Gabrieli Consort & Players/Paul McCreesh.

*Opera* (as you already listed two "Academy" operas, so I shall list two from his later operatic years from the 1730s).

_Giulio Cesare in Egitto_ (1724). You didn't mention this, so I ssume you haven't got this. William Christie (DVD), Rene Jacobs (CD) all do a great job. Many versions of this. I have several.

_Alcina_ (1735). Christie. Alan Curtis also has a fine version.

_Ariodante_ (1735) Freiburg Baroque Orchestra/Nicholas McGegan. Alan Curtis (DVD). Marc Minkowski.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Best wishes for the new year:
A trumpet concerto by Kaija Saarahio
The completion of Boulez's Notations for Orchestra and of Anthemes III

Best concert of the past year: Last january at Carnegie Hall, three days of Schoenberg, Webern, Mahler, Beethoven and Boulez, Barenboim and Boulez performing.

Premieres I attended: last November, Salle Pleyel in Paris, same week but not same nights: premiere of a very bad piece by Arvo Part, *Silhouette hommage a Gustave Eifel*, with one Jaarvi or another, conducting; and a surprisingly good piece by Bruno Mantovani, *Postludium*. The latter was supposed to be conducted by Pierre Boulez but Boulez couldn't make it because of an eye injury sustained while replacing Ricardo Muti, who couldn't make it through his first season at Chicago due to some stomach ailment. Boulez was replaced by Peter Eotvos, who sustained only applause.

Also, same week same city but different venue, the Opera, the one accross the street from Galeries Lafayette not the one accross the street where a fortress was taken down in 1789 by followers of the Marquis de Lafayette: Paris premieres of promising choral pieces by Gyorgy Kurtag, *Colinda-Balada* and *Four Poems by Akhmatova*.

Discoveries of 2010:
Busoni, *Berceuse Elegiaque*
Kaija Saariaho, *Orion*

Franz Schubert, *Standchen* D920 (Fritz lehman)
______, *Der Gondelfahre* D892, Sawallisch & Capella Bavariae
______, *Das sie hier gewesen* D775 and *Der Jungling an des Quelle* D300, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Mezzosopran

Johannes Brahms, *Kommt dir manchmal in den Sinn* op 103, *Die Mainacht* op 43 No.2, *O kuhler Wald* op 72 No 3, *Wiegenlied* op 49 No 4, *Unbewegte laue Luft* op 32 No.1, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Mezzosopran

Frantz Liszt, two symphonic poems, *From the Cradle to the Grave* & *Orpheus*, Arturo Toscanini conducting
Wolfgang Rihm, *Marsyas*, Rhapsodie for trumpet with percussion and orchestra

Francis Poulenc, *Les Chemins de l'Amour*, Jessye Norman & Frierich Gulda - a CD I wouldn't have bought if I had known it contained some skits with a German rocker called Wolfgang Ambros. Jessye Norman is beyond belief, not only for the quality and sweetness of her voice, but what she can do with it, her inflections, the mix of instinct, soul, feel, and intelligence, she displays.


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> And would also like to recognise some of the musicians who died in 2010:
> 
> Rudolf Barshai (Russian conductor)
> Hughes Cuénod (Swiss tenor)
> ...


+ Yvonne Loriod-Messiaen


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

My year in Classical music starts this afternoon, with this show in the National Concert Hall, Dublin:



> 01 January 2011 02:30 PM - MAIN AUDITORIUM
> 
> City of Dreams
> R. Strauss Der Rosenkavalier Waltzes, Op. 59 [12']
> ...


According to my missus, there's a tradition of Strauss being played at new year's, and I'm certainly looking forward to the Blue Danube.

Also, Finghin Collins continues his cycle of Mozart piano concertos. I won't get to them all - he performs some out in the country - but so far he's played the 9th, 12th and 20th, and today is number 25.

After this, dinner and a chat about the music...:tiphat:


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

A few years ago I started a log of my classical music listening. As I reviewed this year's log I would say this was a year for opera. I picked up a lot of my favorites on DVD and added quite a few new ones, including a number of Baroque operas. I find da capo arias are more enjoyable as you watch as well as listen. All in all, I listened to works of 124 different composers; 9 new to my collection (Hubay, Rode, Tyberg, Herzogenberg and Lieberson stand out).

I played more Wagner (I did a comparison of 8 different Rings) and Haydn (all the masses, most of the quartets and a lot of the symphonies) than anyone else and played very little of some of my favorites (Mahler, Ravel, Smetana, Copland, Sibelius...). One interesting project was to compare the three different versions of Benvenutto Cellini. I'm leaning toward the origin version as done on the Nelson recording.

I'm amazed at the amount of music available, the sound quality on most of the remastered historical releases and the many amazing bargains. I'm looking forward to what Naxos, Hyperion, cpo, Chandos, M&A and others will come up with this year.


----------

